# The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Drehstart für zweite Staffel steht kurz vor Release von Staffel 1 fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Drehstart für zweite Staffel steht kurz vor Release von Staffel 1 fest*

						Kurz vor dem Release von Staffel 1 können Fans von The Witcher auf Netflix beruhigt sein, denn der Drehstart für die zweite Staffel der Netflix-Serie wurde bereits angekündigt. So sollen die Dreharbeiten im Februar nächsten Jahres starten und so könnte die zweite Staffel auch wieder pünktlich zur Weihnachtszeit erscheinen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Netflix-Serie: Drehstart für zweite Staffel steht kurz vor Release von Staffel 1 fest*


----------

